
Ask HN: Do you need part time help? - quizbiz
In order to bootstrap my startup while paying off debt, I&#x27;m looking to provide business development &#x2F; sales &#x2F; growth hacking opportunities on a contractual basis paid for performance.
======
virmundi
Try Northrup Grumman or the like as a sub. If you've got special skills, you
can probably work 20 hours a week for about 80k a year.

